# My first litter



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

So I have a litter 
It was an accidental litter, my mom was in charge of feeding them while I was away, thought she'd play with them and put a doe back in the wrong cage. She got preggers within the two days i was away. 
Anyway last night my Satin doe Sprite, and Black marked tan Bandit became the parents of eight little wrigglers. 
A few had homes a week before they were born, the new owners will be coming next week once the hair comes in to pick their new children. I'll be keeping and does who don't get re-homed and the bucks will be culled, however my sister is leaning towards keeping one buck.
Having this litter tempts me to have more XD Its been easy to find them homes with so many friends and class mates who are interested, even the Nursery I work at might be interested in a buck for the children to watch as they are amazing to watch. 
I'll take pics later today, as my eldest sister is here and she can't stand seeing them haha. 
They all appear healthy, all have milky bellies and are fed consistantly, I've only heard them calling for food once and mom came running instantly to feed them, she's being soo good! The other does have been looking over from their cage and look really interested haha.

My mousey Guru Art hasn't been around to hear about these babies. Come back Kim! haha.


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Ze babas!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh! Looks like you have some nicely marked babies there!


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep. The runt is the only one who isn't showing markings, but she may just be a lightly marked like her mom.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

awww pinkies got to love pinkies ... i'm back lol i'm alive and kicking


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

I can't get enough of looking at them! Haha, 3 days old today


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Two days until they fur up. Exciting


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

They've started to go flakey  Fur can't be far behind now


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Updated pic;








More to be seen on my facebook Zigable Critchlow


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Awww! They're little cow babies!


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Lil Moo Moo Mouses 
Loving each and every one of them!


----------

